# First Post - AJs on Sweet P 1/12/14



## Retro (Jan 16, 2014)

This is my first post... though I have been learning quite a bit from you guys for the last year or so!
My dad, son (7), and I left Palafox Pier Marina at 7 am on my dad's Whaler 345 affectionately named 'Sweet P.' We are still relatively green w/ offshore and blue water fishing, so we planned to hit a couple of deep public reefs that we marked AJs on in November and troll to find some deep live bottom. We have NO live bottom numbers and from reading the forum we are a bit smarter about using our bottom machine to find them.
We got out to 130'+ quickly (it was like a lake out there) and dropped a pinfish to the bottom, one to 30' up where I marked AJs, my son put cut cigars on the chicken rig he tied the day before (which is really tough for a 7 year old), and I vertical jigged while we drifted.
The pinfish at 100' was hit quickly but he pulled it down and broke off. I felt a few mouths on the shimano butterfly (blue and yellow) but no hook ups. My son pulled up a small red snapper (and he was mighty proud that he got it up himself) and we promptly took a picture and released.
It got a little more exciting when I switched jigs to pink and blue. I brought in an AJ at approx. 30" and another that was 48 lbs (my biggest yet). I must have dropped the jig right on the big guys head because I though I hooked bottom as soon as I flipped the release. He made 4 runs back down before we boated him.
We looked for live bottom and might have found a spot. We had a big hook up near the edge and my son pulled up a mutton snapper... but no load of mingos like I was hoping. I don't think 150' is deep enough... but you guys know better than me.
I saw a chicken dolphin jumping and a long slick so we threw out some lures. Trolling back over some structure with stretch 25's, we got a big hit on the pink lure that turned out to be a 35 lb AJ. They were WAY up in the water and hungry.
We were worn out and headed back to the pier where the wives met us for pictures. Mayor Hayward walked by when we were unloading our catch and seemed impressed. All in all... awesome day on the water.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Your boats far, far to clean!!!!! Nice report and Welcome to the PFF! As long as the mayor "Seemed impressed" kidding. Thanks for posting and again welcome!


----------



## Scardog7 (Oct 11, 2011)

That's a great first post. Nice boat. Never knew anyone from Pensacola Pier ever went fishing. Three generations - Wonderful experience for your son and you all were mighty successful. You can catch mingos at that depth.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Retro said:


> I switched jigs to pink and blue. .


I have always tried to tell folks that color makes a difference. Some say it doesn't, but I know it does. 

Congrats to your son!!!


----------



## Retro (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks guys. Palafox pier marina... Not pensacola pier. First post jitters. . And you are right... It is way too clean. I hope to do something about that this summer. About the colors, pink made all of the difference on Sunday.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome, what a first catch!


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

great post and welcome! Im very partial to Blue/Silver OR Pink/White butterfly jigs. They really do make the difference IMO as ive thrown green, red, yellow jigs and nothing compared to Pink. Also i vary my jigging styles, from soft and slow to hard and fast.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Last year once it warmed up blue was the money. In the winter I have always preferred shades of orange....and always with glow.


----------



## Safari III (May 24, 2012)

Great first post and report. How awesome is that! I sure wished I was 7 again and my dad had a 34 Whaler! Enjoy your time with him. He will be 17 tomorrow and about to graduate school but will remember every fishing trip you ever took him on. Grilled AJ is hard to beat!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice of you to post this report, looks like a great day !


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pics! Your son looks like he had a great time!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Jealous again! Great post and nice catch. What an AJ! Mingos are where you were, have to locate the "cloud" and squid seems to be the go-to bait. I'll see you out there this summer. PM me and I'll share the "Mingo ridge" numbers with you.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

how far out is Mingo ridge??? From Destin of ya have them...Thanks


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

First time doing shallow water jigging yesterday and green was the go to bait, they hardly hit the pink/white for some reason.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

nice job on the catch!! welcome to PFF and cant wait to see more successful trips in the future! !


----------



## Freedom Won (Apr 23, 2011)

Retro said:


> Thanks guys. Palafox pier marina... Not pensacola pier. First post jitters. . And you are right... It is way too clean. I hope to do something about that this summer. About the colors, pink made all of the difference on Sunday.


 I've been jigging now for about 7 years,,, and fishing out of NC, Pones Inlet and now here in the gulf... AJ's love PINK.... that is always my go to for big AJ's. Haven't been out yet this year, but the boat is ready and the Stella is greased up for some major pullage!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Welcome to PFF, and thanks for a great post


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

The OLE ????

Retro, I sent you a private message today. I'm not sure I you got it. Let me know if you received it.

"GET'EM OFF THE BOTTOM"


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

:thumbup:very nice aj


----------

